# Least Favorite Cover Songs?



## Ether's Bane (Dec 6, 2010)

The counterpart to the "Favorite Cover Songs" thread.

For me:

Children of the Grave - White Zombie (originally by Black Sabbath)
Highway Star - Dream Theater (originally by Deep Purple)
You Shook Me All Night Long - Celine Dion (originally by AC/DC)
most of the stuff from Glee (still a fan of the show itself, though)
Refuse/Resist - Apocalyptica (originally by Sepultura)

AND THE GRANDDADDY OF THEM ALL:

Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Miley Cyrus (originally by Poison)


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 6, 2010)

Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver (Dio)
All That Remains - Believe In Nothing (Nevermore)
Scissor Sisters - Comfortably Numb (guess I don't have to name the original band for this one)
KoRn - Another Brick In The Wall (neither for this one)

I'll probably add to this post later but that's all that I can instantly think of that were really terribly butchered covers.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 6, 2010)

This piece of crap: All I Want for Christmas Is You by Miley Cyrus (Original: Mariah Carey.)
And as much as I like Fall Out Boy, this is horrible: Don't Stop Believin' by Fall Out Boy (original: Journey). The failed guitar solo attempt is what kills it. And nothing beats the original.


----------



## Saith (Dec 6, 2010)

Flo Rida's Right Round.
HAs to be.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 7, 2010)

This cover of Comfortably Numb. And you thought the Scissor Sisters cover was bad?

The Glee cover of Losing My Religion, which is enough to make anyone... lose their religion.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 7, 2010)

Karkat Vantas said:


> The Glee cover of Losing My Religion, which is enough to make anyone... lose their religion.


Plus, it was in an episode dedicated to religious songs, when _it is not a religious song._


----------

